# JDBC/MySQL - Unknown Source



## D@ve (27. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
vorweg: Bin kurz vor der Verzweiflung. Java und insbesondere Eclipse sind nicht wirklich meine Stärke, brauche das aber gerade für eine Vorlesung in Verbindung mit SAP. Es geht dort um die Erstellung von Webservices.
Habe mir eine kleine Klasse für das Datenbank-Handling erstellt. Wenn ich das ganze in einem normalen Java-Projekt benutze, funktioniert das einwandfrei. Wenn ich das ganze aber innerhalb eines Webservices ("Dynamic Web Project") benutze, bekomme ich immer wieder die Fehlermeldung:

_Unknown Source [...] com.mysql.jdbc.Driver_


```
public void openConnection(String url, String userName, String password, String dbName) {
		try {
			//Treiber laden
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
			iConnection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + url + ":3306/" + dbName, userName, password);
			iStatement = iConnection.createStatement();
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
			System.out.println("DB Connection Error: " + e.getMessage());
		}
	}
```

Hab das mal durchdebuggt. Die Exception wird in Zeile 4 geworfen.

Da es wie gesagt mit normalem Java-Projekt läuft gehe ich mal nicht davon aus, dass es am Code liegt. Treiber habe ich auch eingebunden. Egal ob ich ihn ins Projektverzeichnis kopiere, oder als "External JAR" einbinde - es funktioniert nicht.

Langsam glaube ich, das ich einfach zu blöd dazu bin... Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar...

thx
Gruß, Dave


----------



## The_S (27. Okt 2010)

Deployest du den Treiber auch dann mit auf deinen Server bzw. bindest du den Treiber korrekt im Server ein? Die komplette Fehlermeldung ist bei so etwas immer hilfreich.


----------



## a0027301 (27. Okt 2010)

Wenn du die Anwendung deployst sollte der Treiber unter WEB-INF/LIB zu finden sein. Liegt das JAR dort...


----------



## D@ve (27. Okt 2010)

a0027301 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du die Anwendung deployst sollte der Treiber unter WEB-INF/LIB zu finden sein. Liegt das JAR dort...



Nö... Sollte das beim Deployment automatisch dort landen? Kann ich das auch einfach selber da reinkopieren? (bin gerade unterwegs und kann es nicht testen).

Gruß, Dave


----------



## D@ve (27. Okt 2010)

Funktioniert... Habs allerdings im WEB-INF/Lib hats nichts geklappt. Nur wenn ich es direkt ins libs vom Tomcat kopiert habe lief es...

trotzdem vielen Dank


----------

